# Flow M9 09 Just out of the box thoughts



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I returned my defective Ride EX, and went up the Flow M9 instead. I'm a novice, so I don't really get the "flow is gay" thing, I mean, I just read about it here. But M9 was great price range, and Flow seemed to have less parts overall (compared to EX anyway) so I paid a little extra and got the M9.

Other options I was thinking about was the Rome 390. For some reason, I mentioned it to the shop dude, and he immediately dismissed it.. wasn't sure why, but I was leaning towards the M9 anyway, so didn't think much of it. But, now that I see immense support for Rome 390 here, I wonder why it was dismissed. He was like, "eh, we put that on sale. Flow makes better quality stuff anyway". Wasn't sure if that was just sales talk (390 on sale = M9 is more expensive). Anyway, I'm too beginner to tell.

So, got the M9, tried them on with my Salomon Dialogue (2009). My initial reaction was that the M9 is a lot harder to get into than what everyone makes it out to be. I mean, what's the whole story about "waiting for your friends to strap in", "don't sacrifice performance for convenience" etc, etc.. With M9 at least, the part that covers your boots are basically straps. They're just 2 straps that happened to be connected. And once I got them dialed in as best as I can (in the dining room, lol), they were as snug as the Ride EX was during the 3 seconds it didn't self destruct. It's either that, or the Dialogues are on the wider side for the M9.

I guess any binding takes several days to break in, and things will be different then, but at least for now, "easy to get in" is not on the top of my first impressions list. In fact, they're kind of tough to get in to since you can't sit on your butt. We'll see how it adapts after a few days of use. It's not bad, I just need to squiggle my boots, try to lift the highback, squiggle some more, lift.. until I can close the highback. Just surprised since "easy" is one of Flow's catch phrases. (from what I read anyway)

Once it's in though, it's IN. I don't see how this can be "soft", or "loose". It's 2 straps, so the closest comparison is probably "toe strap" vs "cap strap" comparison. Not sure what the proper terminology is, but you know the kinds where the strap goes over the toe, or goes diagonally in front of the toe (like Ride's convertible toe strap). Well, Flow's design makes it a "over the top of the toe" strap. It's snug, and doesn't have a centimeter of slack anywhere around the boot. I'm sure there's more science to bindings, this is just as far as my novice eyes can see.

A big thing that caught my attention were the ratchets. They're standard locking ratchets, pull to loosen, cock to tighten, and push down to lock. But the whole thing is made of plastic. It's plastic with a chrome finish. So, basically it's breakable. Maybe these things are usually made of plastic? To me, it seems like a risky choice. I mean basically, just by looking at the possible stress points in the binding, it's this ratchet that is most likely to break. Plus, its multi-mode operation makes it the most mechanically complex part. So, it's most stressed, most complex, and... plastic. We'll see, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Last but not least, I think Flow did something with their design team.. going from this:








to its current design:








Is a HUGE jump. The '07-08 one looks like a piece of gear from the 90's or something. I wouldn't say the '09 is runway material either... Flow's '09 design seems like a mix of sports motorcycles








and race ski boots








equals something like the NXT FRX 09








Which apparently comes from a different design language when compared to Burton, Rome, etc who seems to have a better (first hand) understanding of the heritage of street skate design and other disciplines of street design.

Design wise, I think both Rome and Ride do a much better job at target appropriate theming. I think Rome's design overall is full of character and executed very well. But anyway, Flow's '08/09 lineup in general has the proper angle of approach, and shows promise for future designs. (and maybe better campaigns to rid the "flow is gay" propaganda?)

At the end of the day though, it's performance that counts, and as a novice user, I'm only asking for the lowest common denominator. So, hopefully M9 is up to par. I'll be up in the mountains this weekend.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

the best part of having them in the midwest is strapping in on the lift and getting a few extra runs in every day in the longrun. i've never had issues with them, although next season i'm going to go back to strap in bindings for trips out west since it wont matter anyways, just to see how they compare after a few years off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

so I guess they do get broken in and become easier to put on.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

magronbass said:


> so I guess they do get broken in and become easier to put on.


from my knowledge and experience theres no break in for bindings, you have them too tight though for sure. flows arent supposed to be tight on your feet, it may take a few days to get used to but the response is still there and they are super easy to get into. you should be able to slip both feet in and lift the lever and go.
with that said i have my flows fairly tight as to wear i can feel the strap pressuring down a little and still slip in no problem in my nxt's. maybe yours are too small? the nxts are really adjustable with the highback distance and the strap positioning, im not sure about the m9s but maybe look into it and move your highback back or move your cable back.

also nothin special but my plastic straps have 20 days on them at least and they are fine. i hear if you call up and say one broke they will replace all of them no questions asked with metal ones. i find the metal ones to be much more difficult to use though just from my experience playing around with them in a shop


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder if Salomon Dialogue 09 just happen to be a little wide for M9 09. They fit fine, but it's a perfect fit, like it's been measured. It's good, just is not like "slip on and go".


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

magronbass said:


> I wonder if Salomon Dialogue 09 just happen to be a little wide for M9 09. They fit fine, but it's a perfect fit, like it's been measured. It's good, just is not like "slip on and go".


well what size are the boots and what size are the bindings?


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I used M9's last season. The plastic parts held up fine. As for sliding in and out, when the boot gets wet, it should be a little easier to slide in...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

dialogues are 6.5, and M9 is an M. So, it's pretty much down the center. I think I just need to mess around with it some more.

Cool, the plastic straps are good. I think I'm just paranoid since the Ride EX I just bought (which were my first bindings) pretty much fell apart within first few minutes of use.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

i bought flow binders with my first board and they definitely stopped me from learning as fast as i would've with strap bindings, especially with park and backcountry riding...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

modus operandi said:


> i bought flow binders with my first board and they definitely stopped me from learning as fast as i would've with strap bindings, especially with park and backcountry riding...


why would they do that? unless you bought shitty 10lb brick flows from the 90s..


----------

